# IUI at LWC various locations



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

we need help!! very very confused lol!

We have been looking at the LWC's website and noticed the prices seem to vary slightly depending on the location... the London clinic seems to be most expensive while Cardiff seems to be slightly cheaper by about £300 do you think this is correct?

Em & Lou


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there,
We're with LWC in Darlington & the prices do differ according to the Centre you use (so do the results!). It's an even bigger price difference for IVF & some of the additional treatments. I think it might be down to the costs of the individual Centre's overheads... a Harley Street clinic in London is probably alot more expensive to run than a satellite clinic within another private hospital, as in the case of the Darlington Centre.
Athough all the donor sperm is held at the London clinic & then shipped to the individual Centre once matched with a recipient, it costs 550 in London, 500 in Darlington, 450 in Cardiff & 400 in Swansea! Now, I can't explain that one!?!
Good luck to you both, I read one of your earlier posts the other day & see you're just starting out on your journey. My best piece of advice would be, take things slowly (even tho it's sooo exciting), expect the unexpected & only move onto the next step when you're truly ready (ok... that's 3 pieces of best advice, ha!). You're both really young (in fertility years!) so just enjoy the journey & take it steady. 

All the best x


----------

